# Zen and the Art of Haunting



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

"Wow - you really went all out" - yeah we've heard that line a few times.. although, so far we've just done more of a display than a haunt. All this pneumatic, dmx, air cannon stuff sounds pretty intimidating to me... I don't really even get what half of it is... shiatsu massager?? no clue! lol! Anyway, thanks for the post. It's fun to read about other people's experiences!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Franki - That's just it - we see a static display, we like it, but to everyone else it's over the top. Then, I think that by stretching ourselves to truly go all out, we not only make a more impressive display, but we raise our own bar. 

I imagine that if you have done you've best on your display, you find yourself thinking of ways to make it better next time - or even coming up with completely different ideas. I hope when that happens you pursue those ideas, and raise the bar even more. 

And seriously - check out some of the shiatsu massager hacks.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78391-shiatsu-powered-zombie-standing.html

IF you can use a screwdriver and build static props, you can make a moving prop in a day! Hope to see even more from you!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great blog. Just found a shiatsu and was wondering what the heck to do with it, so thanks for the link as well.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a pic of a shiatsu so I know what to look for?


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

You can see one in this thread. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...grave-grabber-part-one-preparing-shiatsu.html


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been fortunate enough to find 4 shiatsu massagers at local thrift stores. If the store has any kind of order, you will find them near the health/beauty stuff mostly. In my experience, the store "help" is as much help as tech support from India. Better off looking quietly yourself. Don't pay more than maybe $6.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Found 3 so far. Two for $3.99 ea, and one for $3.50. Now, I just have to figure out what kind of creatures to make!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Me too. I am planning an Osama zombie with appropriate head wounds. After that, I'm not sure... Maybe a giant bat?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always loved the projects others make with the massagers, but I've never attempted any myself. May have to "step it up" soon.


----------

